
Balloon Theory of Quantum Collapse - daly
De Broglie theory of matter waves suggests a particle is guided by a &quot;pilot wave&quot;.<p>Aspect did an experiment that claimed entanglement collapse occurs at distances faster than light can travel.<p>Maudlin (&quot;Quantum Non-Locality and Relativity&quot;) discusses super-luminal particles (tachyons) and discusses why, if they existed in general, they would undermine a lot of theory.<p>Consider a balloon. Starting at a point it expands when inflated. A puncture relieves stress all over the balloon very rapidly.<p>Now consider the point of entanglement of two particles. Assume that there is a &quot;balloon-like surface&quot; that connects the two particles no matter how far apart. Observation of one of the particles causes the entanglement to collapse into a definite state (aka, the balloon pops). Now assume that super-luminal &quot;stress relief&quot; occurs ONLY along the surface of the balloon. Then the other particle would also collapse into the same definite state.<p>So the De Broglie &quot;pilot wave&quot; is now a &quot;balloon wave&quot; in entanglement. The super-luminal assumption only occurs &quot;on the balloon surface&quot;, a surface that only exists while the particles are entangled.
======
lisper
> A puncture relieves stress all over the balloon very rapidly.

Actually it doesn’t. The stress relief radiates out from the puncture point at
the speed of sound (in the balloon).

